# Please Help This Noob :d



## Silvertongue (12/5/14)

Good evening!

I come here in desperation! I quit smoking just over 2 months ago (think I'm at 68 days) but I'm finding the cravings are getting so much worse lately. I tried the gum but hated it. So I turn to electronic cigarettes in a last ditch attempt to stay or the real ones. And I find myself overwhelmed by the choice available.

I read this thread and like the looks of what he's gone for but can't seem to find where I can get it. Are there any sellers on this forum?

Reproduced below is the shopping list from his thread:

1x Vision Spinner VV Battery - 1300mAh
1x KangerTech Pro Tank Mini 3 (1.5 ohm) Plus extra 2 ohm dual coil
1x 2 ohm Dual Coils - Pro Tank 3 / Aero Tank / EVOD 2 / Mini 3 - x5 Pack (2 ohm)
1x Fast USB charger cable for eGo /EVOD
1x Wall adapter for USB Cable
1x Carry Case
Can someone point me somewhere where I could buy this? Sincerest apologies if it's in the thread, I'm not concentrating all that well at the moment


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I come here in desperation! I quit smoking just over 2 months ago (think I'm at 68 days) but I'm finding the cravings are getting so much worse lately. I tried the gum but hated it. So I turn to electronic cigarettes in a last ditch attempt to stay or the real ones. And I find myself overwhelmed by the choice available.
> 
> ...



You can find this at www.vapeking.co.za as well as www.eciggies.co.za (eciggies have the new Vision Spinner 2 I hear).....what area you located?


----------



## Silvertongue (12/5/14)

Thanks! I'm in Durban. Had looked at vapeking.co.za but didn't see the version 3. Someone on another thread indicated they'd update their starter kits when stock arrived. Will take a look at the second site linked now. Thanks for your help @RezaD


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Thanks! I'm in Durban. Had looked at vapeking.co.za but didn't see the version 3. Someone on another thread indicated they'd update their starter kits when stock arrived. Will take a look at the second site linked now. Thanks for your help @RezaD



No problem. The Vision Spinner 2 is not listed yet on eciggies website. Just mail them for availability, pricing and colours.


----------



## crack2483 (12/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I come here in desperation! I quit smoking just over 2 months ago (think I'm at 68 days) but I'm finding the cravings are getting so much worse lately. I tried the gum but hated it. So I turn to electronic cigarettes in a last ditch attempt to stay or the real ones. And I find myself overwhelmed by the choice available.
> 
> ...



Another carbie, welcome @Silvertongue. Many guys here to help you.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Most welcome to the forum @Silvertongue. If you have the bucks, consider 2 batteries (for when one is on charge) and two mPt3s (for alternating between juices).
If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

Welcome @Silvertongue, no relation to @Silver I presume .

Get into vaping man, it's the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Silvertongue (12/5/14)

RezaD said:


> No problem. The Vision Spinner 2 is not listed yet on eciggies website. Just mail them for availability, pricing and colours.



Will do, thanks!



crack2483 said:


> Another carbie, welcome @Silvertongue. Many guys here to help you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Aweh, crack! Gotta love a good forum 



Matthee said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Silvertongue. If you have the bucks, consider 2 batteries (for when one is on charge) and two mPt3s (for alternating between juices).
> If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.



Cool beans,
Considering the bucks I've saved from 2 months of not smoking, hopefully I can use this advice 



Alex said:


> Welcome @Silvertongue, no relation to @Silver I presume .
> 
> Get into vaping man, it's the best thing I ever did.



With user names like that, I think that makes him my father or something? I'd hoped to manage cold turkey but that's starting to seem a little risky.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shaun (12/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I come here in desperation! I quit smoking just over 2 months ago (think I'm at 68 days) but I'm finding the cravings are getting so much worse lately. I tried the gum but hated it. So I turn to electronic cigarettes in a last ditch attempt to stay or the real ones. And I find myself overwhelmed by the choice available.
> 
> ...



Welcome @Silvertongue all of the above i have ordered through vapourmountain.co.za cant go wrong there and throw in some liquids from them aswell some claim theyre the best in the land! ill know soon enough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Shaun said:


> Welcome @Silvertongue all of the above i have ordered through vapourmountain.co.za cant go wrong there and throw in some liquids from them aswell some claim theyre the best in the land! ill know soon enough!



Yes forgot to mention that. Vapour Mountain is an agent for eciggies. Everything on the eciggies website is available from VapourMountain.


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Welcome @Silvertongue 

What @Matthee advised above is what I will emphasise too. 
Two batteries and two tanks. Also that gives you two complete setups so if something goes wrong with one of them you can use the other until you get the broken one sorted. Crucial to staying off the cigarettes

As for juices, I like vapour mountain. Their juices are very good and they offer smaller 10ml bottles for R50. This means you can try out several flavours more cost effectively. VapeKing also has good juices that are very well priced too. Try get 18mg strength juices in the beginning to help with the cravings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

PS- no relation to @Silvertongue - at least I dont think so 
LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silvertongue (13/5/14)

This is a seriously impressive forum! Thanks for all the help guys.

I've been shopping on Vapour Mountain and am almost ready to put in an order. There's just one thing...they're out of stock on the Protank 3 Mini but they've got the Protank 3 (not mini). Is there a significant difference? Looked online but can't really see vvhy one vvould be more popular. Is there anything I should knovv before substituting the regular Protank 3? 

P.S. the "double u" on my keyboard just stopped vvorking, sorry for funny typing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> This is a seriously impressive forum! Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> I've been shopping on Vapour Mountain and am almost ready to put in an order. There's just one thing...they're out of stock on the Protank 3 Mini but they've got the Protank 3 (not mini). Is there a significant difference? Looked online but can't really see vvhy one vvould be more popular. Is there anything I should knovv before substituting the regular Protank 3?
> 
> P.S. the "double u" on my keyboard just stopped vvorking, sorry for funny typing.


The Protank 3 is quite a bit bigger than the mPT3 and not that well rated on this forum. For my money I would rather go for the Aerotank. Both the PT3 and the Aerotank will look top heavy on a Vision Spinner. More acceptable on the X-Fire, especially with the beauty ring in place.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

welcome @Silvertongue i have the mini Pro Tank 3 the Pro tank 3 and the Aero tank.
if you want small i say go for the mPT3 - if you want a bit bigger you can eiter go for Aero or PT3, they vape the same for me, they just look different on the outside - even their parts are interchangeable 

the only plus for the Aero is it comes with a adjustable airflow base, but even this can be bought after wards and screwed onto the bottom of a PT3

all in all, i like all 3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silvertongue (14/5/14)

Thanks for all the help, everyone. Ordered the above mentioned kit from www.eciggies.co.za yesterday and now I'm waiting impatiently for it to arrive. In the end opted to just get one battery and mPT3, reason being I think I'm going to be needing to get one of those RDA things soon... The itch has begun :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Thanks for all the help, everyone. Ordered the above mentioned kit from www.eciggies.co.za yesterday and now I'm waiting impatiently for it to arrive. In the end opted to just get one battery and mPT3, reason being I think I'm going to be needing to get one of those RDA things soon... The itch has begun :/


Awesome, enjoy and keep us updated please.


----------



## Shaun (14/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Thanks for all the help, everyone. Ordered the above mentioned kit from www.eciggies.co.za yesterday and now I'm waiting impatiently for it to arrive. In the end opted to just get one battery and mPT3, reason being I think I'm going to be needing to get one of those RDA things soon... The itch has begun :/



Awesome @Silvertongue were in the same boat i am also impatiently waiting for my order! what juices did you get?


----------



## Silvertongue (14/5/14)

Shaun said:


> Awesome @Silvertongue were in the same boat i am also impatiently waiting for my order! what juices did you get?



I went for the Liqua 10 pack. Mostly interested in the tobacco flavour but I figured I'd embrace the experience and try everything.

Envoyé de mon GT-I9100 en utilisant Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jase (15/5/14)

For what it's worth, I just picked up my vision spinner today with a protank. I am a newbie to vv vaping (started today) but man oh man you are going to love it. You play around with the voltage settings until you hit that sweet spot and all cravings for stinkys are out the window! Oddly, I don't go for the tobacco flavours anymore and am onto sweeter flavours (mint, polar ice, energy drink, menthol).

Enjoy your vaping!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silvertongue (15/5/14)

Jase said:


> For what it's worth, I just picked up my vision spinner today with a protank. I am a newbie to vv vaping (started today) but man oh man you are going to love it. You play around with the voltage settings until you hit that sweet spot and all cravings for stinkys are out the window! Oddly, I don't go for the tobacco flavours anymore and am onto sweeter flavours (mint, polar ice, energy drink, menthol).
> 
> Enjoy your vaping!



Hey @Jase, thanks for the input. Mine arrived this morning (two thumbs up to eciggies.co.za for the very prompt service) and I'm digging it. Maybe a little too much, not craving at all but puffing away because it's so nifty... So same right back at ya, chum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jase (21/6/14)

Sorry for the late reply (poor internet up in West Africa) but glad to help.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

